# Ponds around Columbus with nice crappie?



## terryt1992 (Mar 5, 2014)

I really love to fish for crappie but I don't have a boat. I'm looking or smaller size ponds to catch some crappie I won't be trashy or anything so you don't have to worry about your spots getting messed up any suggestions?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

You will have a hard time finding acess to good crappie pnds unless you just get out and start going door to door. Butt all the central ohio lakes have great crappie populations... come early spring just pack light and start exploring. Look for areas were creekchannels come close to the bank,docks,wooded shorelines. Some of the rivers and spillways hold them to. When scouting just take a few favorite jigs and tails and a hand full of floats. Once you establish a few spots you can carry in more gear and pick em apart...
Good luck....


----------



## terryt1992 (Mar 5, 2014)

Alright thank you. I usually go up to Hoover but it seems like from the bank there I can only catch really small crappie but yes I will do some exploring around there and maybe Alumn Creek


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

terryt, you should consider kayak fishing. Inexpensive way to get into locations that aren't accessible on foot.


----------



## terryt1992 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks man I will look into that. For now just trying to fish from the bank and I usually don't keep the fish just enjoy fishing


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

If you want crappie listen to saugeyefisher's advice. When the crappie move in shallow in the spring just hit the shoreline on any of the central ohio impoundments. I pack light and move often until I find them. I will cover up to about a half mile of shoreline when I go out.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Like Fisherman 3234 said, do your homework!!! I'll give you a little hint though, North end of Hoover (whatever side you want) April, May & early June. I do best with minnows under slip bobbers.

And this IS bank fishing terry!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Terry - I agree with everyone on here - Just get out and start fishing. I have fished a lot of ponds in around Canal, Groveport, Picktown, Reynoldsburg & Baltimore. Most have crappie in them.


----------



## terryt1992 (Mar 5, 2014)

Alright thanks all... Yes I'm okay with doing my homework getting out there and testing out where and when it works just was trying to get some info thats all I'm deffinately going to try more places a hooves this year


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Prairre Oaks has crappie in them but they don't allow you to use minnows for some reason, Homstead also has crappie but the only time I have been able to get them is in the spring.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

One more thing Terry, Welcome to OGF!!! & you have mail!


----------



## Michaelj (Mar 7, 2014)

First off I,d like to say hello to everyone here,I just joined a couple days ago and am looking forward to gaining lots of info from all of you.I am big crappie fan and will be heading out probly this tuesday to try a few places I never been to,just going to search and try to find some.,anyway just wanted to say hi and hope to meet with some of you this year!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome Michaelj to OGF!!! Pay attention buddy,,,, You will learn a lot of new tricks on here!!!

Go back through the crappie threads.......Lots of info there.


----------



## Michaelj (Mar 7, 2014)

Thaks hang loose i,l keep looking,going to go out shoping today i think and look for a baitcaster rod and reel combo. I,ve always fished with a spinning reel,but want a baitcaster now...


----------



## Garynp (Feb 12, 2014)

I was reading about ponds arou d sub divisions. I would not think these are considered private ponds. Not sure if they hold many crappie but could have a few bass and bluegill.

I have a couple I plan to hit.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Garynp said:


> I was reading about ponds arou d sub divisions. I would not think these are considered private ponds. Not sure if they hold many crappie but could have a few bass and bluegill.
> 
> I have a couple I plan to hit.


Some are some are not. Actually ALOT of them are ran by the city,and can be acessed by the public. Others are maintained privatly and are usually marked....

EVERY retention pond I fish is public and a few are smack dab in the middle of sub-divisions,one an apartment complex.... just do some home work, make some phone calls and use common sence and all is well in most cases. It only takes trespassing once to get a ticket. And just because a place is not posted does not mean its ok to fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Terry1992, forgot to mention some ponds at three creeks are stocked with crappie. Pm me if you want more info,its usually dink city but theres a little potential for decent fish.


----------



## Garynp (Feb 12, 2014)

Good advice. Especially about no signs Thanks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Garynp said:


> Good advice. Especially about no signs Thanks.


No problem...


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

This thread just seems fishy to me


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

StumpHawg said:


> This thread just seems fishy to me


Fishy as in? A couple guys asked questions. I tried to help. A few other posts were deleted,so maybe you think yor missing something?


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fishy as in? A couple guys asked questions. I tried to help. A few other posts were deleted,so maybe you think yor missing something?


Not you at all trust me it was other posters with little volume


----------



## Garynp (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought that with metro parks, There is a age limit to fish those parks. 

If someone is looking for a fishing buddy for bass or crappie fishing Im open.. Chances are I would learn something about rigging and retrieving. I'm in circleville. Just give me a pm. I have have been hooked on reading this site for weeks. So much great information. I appreciate all the advice


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

StumpHawg said:


> Not you at all trust me it was other posters with little volume


I see....:T


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Garynp said:


> I thought that with metro parks, There is a age limit to fish those parks.


Most of the metro parks around Columbus area dont allow fishing. The ones that do only allow children and seniors to fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

afeef745 said:


> Most of the metro parks around Columbus area dont allow fishing. The ones that do only allow children and seniors to fish.


Not at all the case. Yea some but not most.like ive said. Read the sighns and do some homework


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not at all the case. Yea some but not most.like ive said. Read the sighns and do some homework


Depends on the definition of "most". I dont wanna get into argument here. Below is the list of metro parks around Columbus area. Seems like 6 parks allow fishing for all age groups.

http://www.metroparks.net/UserUploads/UserDocuments/2012-Docs/MP_Facilities_Sept-2013.pdf


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea thats the bad thing about message boards and texting,im not arguing either. I cant open tje link now but will when i get home. Alot of the parks i have been to personly are c&r 16 and younger ect. 

Lol i guess what im saying is there are a TON. Of opertunitys out there for crappies. And one of them is in three creeks. That you can leagly fish.


----------



## Garynp (Feb 12, 2014)

This is great information. Wife told me last night that a fish is like a mythical unicorn to my kids. My girls see me go and never come back with any fish. Well almost never. I did ok at AEP ponds once. And in Ely Minnesota. Which is an awesome place. Best fishing and nicest people you will ever meet.
I will be making some calls now that I have some info. Thanks again all


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Prairie Oaks Metro Park near West Jefferson has three huge 100+ foot deep Cory's that are open to the public. Their is a small one in between 2 large Cory's that are kids and seniors only. No motorized boating or minnows allowed, but if you have a canoe or kayak you can fish those water bodies very easily. The Metro does a great job on those parks, always clean and maintained. They also have nice restrooms and shelter areas near the Cory's with charcoal grills and what not. The Metro gets a thumbs up from me!


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow! My apologies, I was in a rush and used the wrong term. To my correction it is "quarries", thank you stream stalker for pointing that out.


----------

